# Weatherby Waves Goodbye to California



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Weatherby manufacturing has established residency in its new Sheridan, Wyoming facility March 1, 2019.

Details here:

https://thinkingafield.org/2019/03/weatherby-manufacturing-a-wyoming-resident.html


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good for them --That's good News-----Now if I could win the Lotto :help:* 

*svb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can’t believe it took them so long to get out of that environment.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

To bad the US can't say goodbye to Cali as it breaks off, floats into the ocean and sinks.......


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Tater Chip said:


> To bad the US can't say goodbye to Cali as it breaks off, floats into the ocean and sinks.......


it's coming .. a little more global warming cali is gone and I got some high dollar ocean front property!!

yee haw !!!GOD is good!!!!!!!!!


----------

